# EMS Mnemonics (memory device)



## EMS123

*SAMPLE*
Signs/ Symptoms
Allergies
Medications
Pertinent Medical History
Last intake
Events leading up to …..

*SOAP*
Subjective 
Objective
Assessment
Plan

*DCAP-BTLS*
Deformities
Contusions
Abrasions
Punctures
Burns
Tenderness
Lacerations
Swelling

*OPQRST*
Onset 
Provoke
Quality
Region/Radiate
Severity
Time

*AVPU *
Alert
Voice (responds to)
Pain (responds to)
Unresponsive

There are a lot more out there lets see how many we can get.. ^_^


----------



## medic417

How about search as multiple threads already on here.


----------



## EMS123

How about already did that prior to posting the thread and they were either closed, or mixed into some other discussion. Thank you for your helpful input though.


----------



## JPINFV

Community Acquired Pneumonia treatment: CURB-65

Confusion
Uremia
Resp > 30
BP<90
Age >65

Higher score, higher mortality rate.
0-1: outpatient tx
2: Regular inpatient
3+: ICU. 

Cranial nerves: 

Oh, Oh, Oh, To Touch And Feel Virgin Girls V. And H. 

Olfactory, optic, oculomotor, trochlear, trigeminal, abducens, facial, vestibulococcular, glossophargeal, vagus, accessory, hypoglossal.


----------



## DesertMedic66

JPINFV said:


> Cranial nerves:
> 
> Oh, Oh, Oh, To Touch And Feel Virgin Girls V. And H.
> 
> Olfactory, optic, oculomotor, trochlear, trigeminal, abducens, facial, vestibulococcular, glossophargeal, vagus, accessory, hypoglossal.



To remember the type of nerve they are S=Sensory M=Motor B=Both 

SSMMBMBSBBMM

Some Say Marry Money But My Brother Says Big Boobs Matter Most


----------



## Aprz

I'll contribute some.

*OLD CARTS* alternative to OPQRST for assessing pain (from Bates' Guide to Physical Examination and History Taking)
Onset
Location
Duration
Character
Alleviating/Aggravating factors
Radiation
Time
Severity

There are a million different ones for assessing pain though. I may add them later.

*AEIOUTIPS* _simple_ list of differential for altered mental status.
Alcohol/Arrythmia
Epilepsy/Environment
Insulin
Overdose
Underdose/Uremia
Trauma
Infection
Psychosis/Poison
Shock/Stroke/Seizure

Lead placements: White to the right, smoke over fire (, clouds over grass).

*VOMIT*
Vital signs
Oxygen
Monitory
IV
Transport/Treatment

*FASTT* recognizing a stroke.
Facial droop
Arms (pronator drift)
Speech (aphasia)
Time
Transport

*ENAMES* sizing up the scene.
Environment (scene safety)
Number of patients
Additional resources
Mechanism of injry
Extrication needs
Spinal percautions

*LCES* arrangment and plan if something should compromise your safety.
Lookout
Communicate
Escape route
Safety zone

*RATT* early signs of hypoxia
Restless 
Anxious
Tachycardia
Tachypnea

*ABCDEFGHI* respiratory assessment (read this off paramedicine.com awhile back)
Accessory muscle use
Breath sounds
Complexion
Dyspnea
Extension (tripod position, which I think is really flexsion *shrug*)
Finger (pulse extremity)
Gas (capnography)
Heart rate
Inspiratory-expiratory ratio

I have work, but unfortunately I must go to work.


----------



## Aprz

Forgot to mention *BED* for late signs of hypoxia.
Bradycardia
Excessive restlessness
Dyspnea (lol).

*SLUDGE/M* for organophosphate poisoning.
Salivation
Lacrimation
Urination
Diarrhea
GI cramp
Emesis
Miosis/Muscle spasms

*DUMBELS* altnernative to SLUDGE/M.
Diarrhea/Diaphoresis
Urination
Miosis/muscle spasms
Bradycardia
Emesis
Lacrimation
Salivation

*ABCDEFGHI* for vomiting.
Acute renal failure
Brain (ICP, stroke)
Cardiac
DKA/Diabetes
Ears
Foreign substances
Glaucoma (sub acute closed angle?)
Hyperemesis gravidum
Infection/Inflammation

*VOMIT* alternative to ABCDEFGHI for vomit.
Vestibular
Occlusion of GI
Mind/DysMotility
Infection/Inflammation
Toxin

For the KED, I've heard of two different mnemonics that are different ordering, but helps you remember a seasaw method to putting the straps on (similar to changing a (spare) tire of your car.

My baby looks hot tonight.
Middle bottom legs head top.

My baby looks totally hot.
Middle bottom legs top head.

Since you guys mentioned some anatomy ones too...

Students like their professors to teach complex hypothesis.
Scaphoid Lunate Triquetrum Pisiform Trapezium Trapezoid Capitate Hamate

For carpal bones, in the anatomical position, superior to inferior, lateral to medial.

Talus common name can cause constant confusion.
Talus Calcaneous navicular cuboid and the three cuneiform bones in the feet (medial, intermediate, lateral).

For the tarsal bones of the feet, in the anatomical position, superior to inferior, posterior to anterior, medial to lateral.

Never let monkeys eat bananas.
Neutrophil leukocyte monocyte eosinophil basinophil

Different types of white blood cells.

Recently learned (a couple of months ago) for the chest

*VAN*

Vein
Artery
Nerve

Which is the ordering in the intercostal space. That's from superior to inferior. Then inferior and in reverse order is the collateral branch.

I think after so much acronyms, it just becomes easier straight up remembering things without the acronym, and the acronyms/mnemonics become a drag, lol. There are other useless ones I remember too like 

*PODD*
Provoke
Onset
Duration
Description

For asking questions about AMS. :\ It's in Chabot College skill sheet.

*PASTMED* alternative to PASTE, seems to be combined with SAMPLE, that was taught also at Chabot College.
Provoke/Palliating
Associated chest pain (should really be sign and symptoms in my opinion)
Sputum
Time/Tired/Talk
Medications
Exercise tolerance
Diagnosis (history)

When I was first in EMT school, and I decided to learn some medications, I realized that anything with -lol was hypertension medications (really beta-blockers like metoprolol and atenolol) so I thought to myself that if it's ends with a laugh out loud, it's hypertension medication. Of course, there are other ones lke -pril (ACE inhibitors). It was just something I thought up of in EMT school.

There can be a lot of variations to these mnemonics and they become really redundant. Right now, I just remember lists instead and start listing them off and counting down how much more I got to go, or do whatever I feel like and hope that what I've learn will guide me. Sometimes I just remember the first letter of everything even if it doesn't make any meaningful work or mnemonic. It's surprising how well we can fill in the gap.


----------



## DesertMedic66

I love that for the KED there are soo many different orders of putting it on. For instance my class and what I teach is:
Boy My Tired Legs Have Cramps. 
Bottom, Middle, Top, Legs, Head, Chin.


----------



## Aprz

People don't even realize that ordering isn't important as long as it is a seasaw/change your car tire ordering so it's about equal from superior to inferior. People get real butt hurt when you tell them differently. Even for questions/assessing, they get mad if you don't ask OPQRST in order, or ask all the questions from OPQRST, lol. I like to screw with them in testing situations and use OLD CARTS.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Aprz said:


> People don't even realize that ordering isn't important as long as it is a seasaw/change your car tire ordering so it's about equal from superior to inferior. People get real butt hurt when you tell them differently. Even for questions/assessing, they get mad if you don't ask OPQRST in order, or ask all the questions from OPQRST, lol. I like to screw with them in testing situations and use OLD CARTS.



I always love when we have patient with a stab wound for the class to treat. They always run through OPQRST and we add on an I at the end. 
O=well I kinda got stabbed. P=well it just hurts. Q=it's a stabbing pain. R=well it hurts where the knife is/was hahaha


----------



## Bob67

Thanks. I will be making flash cards out of these.


----------



## medichopeful

JPINFV said:


> Cranial nerves:
> 
> Oh, Oh, Oh, To Touch And Feel Virgin Girls V. And H.
> 
> Olfactory, optic, oculomotor, trochlear, trigeminal, abducens, facial, vestibulococcular, glossophargeal, vagus, accessory, hypoglossal.



I also like "Oh oh oh to touch and feel a girls very soft hands"

Olfactory, optic, oculomotor, trochlear, trigeminal, abducens, facial, auditory, glossopharyngeal, vagus, spinal, hypologlossal


----------



## medichopeful

Aprz said:


> Students like their professors to teach complex hypothesis.
> Scaphoid Lunate Triquetrum Pisiform Trapezium Trapezoid Capitate Hamate



Some Lovers Try Positions That They Can't Handle :rofl:


----------



## ffemt8978

Now that I've removed several off-topic posts from this thread, it may continue.  If I have to remove any more, somebody is getting a forum vacation.


----------



## Remeber343

Here the one we were taught for KEDs: 
My Baby Looks Hot Tonight
Middle Bottom Legs Head Top


----------



## emt6207

Its somewhat inappropriate but the best one I had from one of our volunteer instructors that assisted with our class was for remembering the order of strapping a pt to a 4 strap backboard, NNNN.

Nipples,
Nuts,
kNees,
Noggin

Surprisingly no one managed to forget that one or the order.


----------



## LuvGlock

medichopeful said:


> Some Lovers Try Positions That They Can't Handle :rofl:



Beat me to it.

Thank you, Elliot.


----------



## medic417

ffemt8978 said:


> Now that I've removed several off-topic posts from this thread, it may continue.  If I have to remove any more, somebody is getting a forum vacation.



Thanks for the help.  This might be one of the topics that needs to be added to a sticky as there are so many discussions with it.  

Oh well nice MOVE STUPID. A mnemonic for altered mental status
M metabolic 
O oxygen 
V vascular 
E endocrine 
S seizures 
T trauma 
U uremia 
P psychiatric 
I infectious 
D drugs


----------



## EMS123

*CUPS*
Critical
Unstable
Potentially Unstable
Stable


----------



## medichopeful

LuvGlock said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> Thank you, Elliot.



One of my favorites!


----------



## medichopeful

emt6207 said:


> Its somewhat inappropriate



As my Anatomy and Physiology professor liked to say, the dirtier or more inappropriate they are, the easier they are to remember!


----------



## EMS123

*As my Anatomy and Physiology professor liked to say, the dirtier or more inappropriate they are, the easier they are to remember!*

BEYOND TRUTHFUL!!

Army Mnemonic to Evaluating a Casualty:

Responsiveness (AVPU)
Breathing 
Bleeding 
Shock
Fractures 
Burns 
Head Injuries

We were taught to remember the phrase Really Bad Boys Should Find Better Habits… boring… Few years later I heard this one and even as a female it sticks… Really Big ___ Should Fill Both Hands.


----------



## mycrofft

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=26579 
Mnemonics seems to be about neck and neck with other learning modes, but hands-on practicum is king. Doesn't mean you can't combine them.

My memory doesn't accommodate mnemonics. Just show me a few patients then I have it. Woe to this first few, though.


----------



## EMS123

My Crofft... completely agree.

Vertebrae in Spine:
Cervical – 7
Thoracic-12
Lumbar-5
Sacrum-5
Coccyx-4
Can’t Those Lazy Students Count 

About one of the few things I remember from A&P in high school, that and Gummy Bear dissections to recall Anatomical terms of location, etc.


----------



## Aprz

I was just typing a facebook message to somebody that posted in a group I'm in asking for help for their EMT patient assessment practical exam. I ended up not sending it to them, but decided to post up some of the information I was going to send here.

ABC123

(1)Airway
    1. Patency (open and unobstructed)
(2)Breathing
    1. Respiration vital sign without rate
    2. Consider administering oxygen
(3)Circulation
    1. Check for uncontrolled life threatening bleeds
    2. Pulse vital sign without rate
    3. Check skin signs

If you can count to potato, you can be an EMT. Airway has one thing for you to consider, breathing has two things for you to consider, circulation has three things for you to consider. It's a nice checklist. Some schools like to break it by teaching students to do lung sounds at A or B though.

In addition to ABC123, I've seen some schools teach ABCD, D for disability (mentality). I find that confusing, but if it works for the student, why not also complicate it more by making it ABCD1234, four things to ask for disability (mentality): Person, Place, Time, and Event (I've seen some places teach Person, Place, Purpose, and Time).

For skin signs, check for CTCTC: color, temperature, condition (moisture), turgor, and capillary refil. A lot of schools just teach color, temperature, and moisure, but made this one up awhile ago after I saw online somebody saying CTC, and thought CTCTC was better, lol.


----------



## crashbangboom

These are super helpful! I finished my EMT-B course in December and this is a great way of keeping everything fresh in my mind while I look for a job. Some of them I hadn't heard before. Me and one of my classmates are quizzing each other to see what we'd forgotten.


----------



## EMS123

What does STREET mean?


----------



## EMS123

*STREET- Part of SPLAT (Blood Loss)*

*Blood Loss*

S - Street (Estimate how mmuch blood PT lost)
P - Pelvic 
L - Laceration/Liver
A - Arterial Bleed
T - Trauma


----------



## Aprz

I just learned this yesterday.

*DICCCE* for checking drugs/IV fluids.
*D*rug
*I*ntegrity
*C*larity
*C*olor
*C*oncentration
*E*xpiration


----------



## FeatherWeight

PEARL - Assessing the eyes

Pupils
Equal
And
Reactive
(to)
Light


----------



## Cindigo

*Medical Assesment*

This really helped me in class on skills nights. I wrote it on my palm as a crutch instead of having to refer back to the paper.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Your ENTIRE medical assessment for the registry can be broken down into mnemonics – (BSMAC-GACCAT-OPQRST-SAMPLE-FVIT)

We’re going to go into each category and explain, but instead of trying to remember every single line of the assessment in order, this is a way to remember the whole list simply. All critical failure criteria is in red.
1. B-SMAC is the first section of the assessment, they are the first thing you do on a scene.
BSI
Scene Safe?
Mechanism?
Additional Units?
C-spine?

2. GACCAT – is your initial assessment. It stands for:
General Impression?
AVPU?
CC/Life Threats?
ABC’s (good Airway?, O2 and Breath sounds? Skin color, temp, condition?)
Transport Decision – Load and Go now (There are no stay and play scenarios in the registry practical!)

3. OPQRST-I : These are slightly different based upon the type of medical call. We will use Chest pain as an example.
Onset- when did this start?
Provocation – what started it?
Quality – how would you describe it?
Radiation – Does the pain travel anywhere?
Severity – Scale of 1-10, how severe?
Time – How long has this been going on?
Interventions What have you done about it?

4. SAMPLE -This should be familiar!
Signs and Symptoms – chief complaint and pertinent findings
Allergies – Are you allergic to anything?
Medications – What prescription medications do you take on a regular basis?
Past Med Hx – History of present illness (Has anything like this happened before?)
Last Oral Intake – When was the last time you had anything to eat or drink?
Events – What was going on just prior or leading up to the problem today?

5. FVIT – Once again, we’ll use EMT chest pain protocol as an example.
Focused History (Verbalized)
Vitals
Interventions – Nitro Example, but similar for all meds
1 Get orders for nitro (0.4mg sublingually) or state that you have a standing order
2 Check expiration date, right patient right dosage, right drug, make sure fluid is right consistency and color (not precipitated) , check for contraindications
3 Explain to patient effects of Nitro and reason for administration; doublecheck systolic over 100 and no ED meds or hx of sensitivity
4 Administer 1 spray or tablet of 0.4mg nitro under the tongue
5 Monitor for changes every 5 minutes (if poor, repeat 1-5 to a max of 3 doses.)
Transport (Reevaluate transport decision)
GACCAT again
Vitals again
Focused again

BSMAC-GACCAT-OPQRST-SAMPLE-FVIT
Now look at the national registry skillsheet for EMT Medical or Paramedic Medical
Try to break it down in your mind so you can see the mnemonic
B-smac – Bsi, Scene safe, Mechanism, additional units, C-spine
Gaccat – General imperssion, Avpu, Chief complaint, ABCs, Transport
OPQRST - SAMPLE ( you know these!)
F-VIT – Focused, Vitals, interventions transport


----------



## Aprz

I personally don't find it useful, but we were required to learn SIN in my First Responder Awareness (FRA) - Hazmat class and additionally CIA, PCP, and DDD for First Responder Operational (FRO) - Hazmat. I did find learning how to understand the NFPA 704 and how to use an emergency response guidebook (ERG) useful though. FRO will be required by Santa Clara County in California by 2013 for those of you who are interested in working there.

*SIN*
*S*afety
*I*solate and Deny Entry
*N*otification

*CIA*
*C*ommand/Managment
*I*dentification and Hazard Assessment
*A*ction Planning

*PCP*
*P*rotective Equipment
*C*ontainment and Control
*P*rotective Actions

*DDD*
*D*econtamination and Cleanup
*D*isposal
*D*ocumentation


----------



## Aprz

I think I forgot to mention NSAID for remembering the NEXUS criterias for spinal immobilization.

*NSAID*
*N*eurological Deficits?
*S*pinal Tenderness, Midline
*A*ltered Mental Status/Altered Level of Consciousness
*I*ntoxicated
*D*istracting Injuries

If you can yes to any of them, you meet the NEXUS criteria to c-spine. I recently read an article through my local EMS agency that NEXUS isn't very suitable for the elderly (age >75).


----------



## Aprz

One I just mentioned in another post.... some areas consider this to be their vital signs or things necessary to reassess after every 5/15 minutes of transport ir when there is a significant event e.g. med admin or patient condition changes.

*PRBELLS*
*P*ulse
*R*espirations
*B*lood pressure
*E*yes (pupils)
*L*ung sounds
*L*evel of consciousness
*S*kin signs


----------



## mycrofft

True acronyms and mnemonics have almost never worked for me. Just the way I'm wired.


----------



## Sasha

GCS scale

Every virgin moans 4 5 6 times. 

Every- Eyes. Max of 4.
Virgin- Verbal. Max of 5.
Moans- Motor. Max of 6.


----------



## glasshalfEMT

This is great! I'm terrible with searching out mnemonics, so this will definitely come in handy with my class.

One thing I'd suggest, though-- could we add measurements to it, as well? Like for instance, I remember that SpO2 is supposed to be 97-100% (95-mild hypoxia, <92=severe hypoxia) but, like seeing the mnemonics here actually makes a great study aid, I believe the numbers would be as well.

I just pooched a test (though I still got a high B on it) because I couldn't remember normal HR and respirations on the various demographics.


----------



## EMTjhk

PENMAN @ the inception of pt. assessment

P - Personnel, patient, partner safety
E - Environmental hazards
N - Number of patients
M - Mechanism of injury (or nature of illness)
A - Additional resources
N - Need for c-spine or extrication



FeatherWeight said:


> PEARL - Assessing the eyes
> 
> Pupils
> Equal
> And
> Reactive
> (to)
> Light


I learned this as PERRL - Pupiles Equal, Round, and React to Light


----------



## EMT2B

A couple I learned in my EMT-B class and my A&P class:

MURDERS INC (for the major body systems)
*M*uscular
*U*rinary
*R*espiratory
*D*igestive
*E*ndocrine
*R*eproductive
*S*keletal
*I*ntegumentary
*N*ervous
*C*irculatory (lymphatic and cardiovascular)

And for remembering Visceral vs Parietal (could be dirty, depending on how you look at it)
visceral starts with V, like vagina (which is on the inside)
parietal starts with P, like penis (which is on the outside)


----------



## RackCityEMT

My all time favorite........

KISS

Keep
It
Simple
Stupid

Works great when you have no idea what is wrong.


----------



## Achilles

Aprz you are a nerd 
Thank you for so many mnemonics!


----------



## Martyn

MHHN
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
My Head Hurts Now :rofl:


----------



## potoole

*RICES* Early injury treatment, usually related to sports.
R - Rest
I - Ice
C - Compression
E - Elevation
S - Splint

*RNCHAMPS* Types of shock
R - Respiratory
N - Neurolgenic
C - Cardiogenic
H - Hypervolemic
A - Anaphylactic
M - Metabolic
P - Psychogenic
S - Septic

This was all i could think of that i didn't find. I'll look through my notes for more!


----------



## Clare

potoole said:


> R - Respiratory
> N - Neurolgenic
> H - Hypervolemic
> M - Metabolic
> P - Psychogenic



It's hypovolaemic (hypovolemic) not hypervolaemic (hypervolemic) and neurogenic, not neurolgenic.  The prefix "hypo" refers to lower than normal, while "hyper" means higher than normal, FYI.  

What are respiratory, metabolic and psychogenic shock? I have never heard of these, nor heard of them ever referenced in any source, ever. 

I have always been taught shock can be defined as cardiogenic, hypovolaemic, anaphylactic, septic, hypoadrenal or neurogenic.


----------



## potoole

Clare said:


> It's hypovolaemic (hypovolemic) not hypervolaemic (hypervolemic) and neurogenic, not neurolgenic.  The prefix "hypo" refers to lower than normal, while "hyper" means higher than normal, FYI.
> 
> What are respiratory, metabolic and psychogenic shock? I have never heard of these, nor heard of them ever referenced in any source, ever.
> 
> I have always been taught shock can be defined as cardiogenic, hypovolaemic, anaphylactic, septic, hypoadrenal or neurogenic.



yes, sorry, if anyone can edit that for me that would be great, i cant seem to edit it myself. and as for respiratory, metabolic, and psychogenic, respiratory would involve failure, i think metabolic would be an expansion of your hypoadrenal, and psychogenic was downright confusing, and if i remember correctly it almost never occured alone.

A couple more that came to mind:
*GEMS* for geriatric patients
G - Geriatric
E - Environmental assessment
M - Medical Assessment
S - Social Assessment

*PAT* or Pediatric Assessment Triangle
-Appearance
-Work of Breathing
-Circulation to the Skin


----------



## Clare

potoole said:


> yes, sorry, if anyone can edit that for me that would be great, i cant seem to edit it myself. and as for respiratory, metabolic, and psychogenic, respiratory would involve failure, i think metabolic would be an expansion of your hypoadrenal, and psychogenic was downright confusing, and if i remember correctly it almost never occured alone.



Shock is global reduction in blood flow caused by either obstruction to flow (cardiogenic shock) or distribution failure (other causes e.g. septic, hypovolaemic, anaphylactic etc).  

The only possible aetiology of "respiratory shock" I can think of would be a pulmonary embolism causing inadequate venous return to the heart which technically would be a form of obstructive shock.  Pure respiratory failure would result in acidosis due to the byproducts of aerobic metabolism being retained but to my knowledge would not cause a form of shock itself.  



potoole said:


> *PAT* or Pediatric Assessment Triangle
> -Appearance
> -Work of Breathing
> -Circulation to the Skin



This is a great contribution, the paediatric assessment triangle is very helpful and an excellent tool for assessing small children, which is hard enough as it is!


----------



## potoole

Clare said:


> Shock is global reduction in blood flow caused by either obstruction to flow (cardiogenic shock) or distribution failure (other causes e.g. septic, hypovolaemic, anaphylactic etc).
> 
> The only possible aetiology of "respiratory shock" I can think of would be a pulmonary embolism causing inadequate venous return to the heart which technically would be a form of obstructive shock.  Pure respiratory failure would result in acidosis due to the byproducts of aerobic metabolism being retained but to my knowledge would not cause a form of shock itself.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great contribution, the paediatric assessment triangle is very helpful and an excellent tool for assessing small children, which is hard enough as it is!




Shock is actually the decreased perfusion of oxygen to the cells, organs, and systems to the body, aka hypoperfusion, it doesn't necessarily have to be reduced blood flow. 

-Respiratory shock could be caused my any Respiratory insufficiency. 
-Psychogenic is a sudden reaction by the nervous system causing vascular dilation, which then results in syncope. 
-Metabolic is abnormally high or low levels of nutrients or chemical transmitters in the body. An example is insulin shock

Thank you for the compliment by the way. I remembered the PAT because my younger brother (8 y/o) had come downstairs because he woke up early due to not feeling well.


----------



## potoole

Remeber343 said:


> Here the one we were taught for KEDs:
> My Baby Looks Hot Tonight
> Middle Bottom Legs Head Top



I learned it as My Baby Looks Hot Tonight. But I'm pretty sure that's because that's how my state wants it done. 

Another one about children, this one more for obstetrics though. 

*APGAR*
A - Appearance
P - Pulse
G - Grimace
A - Activity
R - Respirations

Each one rated on a scale of 0, 1, or 2.


----------



## NomadicMedic

potoole said:


> Another one about children, this one more for obstetrics though.
> 
> *APGAR*
> A - Appearance
> P - Pulse
> G - Grimace
> A - Activity
> R - Respirations
> 
> Each one rated on a scale of 0, 1, or 2.



Actually for newborns only, used to assess health immediately after birth.


----------



## potoole

n7lxi said:


> Actually for newborns only, used to assess health immediately after birth.



Yea, I meant to say 1st minute, and 5 minutes this is assessed. and the acronym I said above, i just realized I wrote the same thing he did. I meant to write My Baby Loves To Help.


----------



## medichopeful

potoole said:


> I learned it as My Baby Looks Hot Tonight. But I'm pretty sure that's because that's how my state wants it done.



They actually want you doing the head last.  So "My Baby Looks Too Hot" would be more accurate!


----------



## Aprz

Since I learned them talking about RSI in the ALS forum, some of them can be used for BLS.

*MOANS* for difficult bag-mask ventilation
*M*ask seal
*O*bese/obstruction
*A*ge (>55)
*N*o teeth (leave dentures, put it in, or put gauze in cheecks)
*S*tiff lungs (COPD, asthma, etc), history of sleep apnea, snoring

*BOOTS* alternative to MOANS.
*B*eard (can use KY jelly for better seal, but too much can make it more difficult!)
*O*bese/obstruction
*O*ld (>55)
*T*eeth (leave denture, put it in, or stuff gauze in cheeks)
*S*tiff lungs (COPD, asthma, etc), history of sleep apnea, snoring)

Old age becomes an issue because of muscle tone making it difficult to have a good seal with the mask.

These are mnemonics to help you recognize when it may be difficult to bag-mask ventilate, and what tou can do. Obviously what I am repeating from my books and what I've read online may not be acceptable to your company, agency, state, etc standards.

In some areas (e.g. Kern County, CA), EMTs can use extraglottic devices (EGD) like the King Airway or CombiTubes.

*RODS* for difficult EGD.
*R*estricted mouth opening (obviously trismus is gonna make it impossible)
*O*bese/obstruction (common theme with all these difficult airway management)
*D*isrupted/distorted airway (e.g. facial trauma)
*S*tiff lungs (COPD, asthma), history of sleep apnea, snoring

In the book and what I've read online, obesity, obstruction, pregnancy, airway diseases made airway and oxygenation more difficult. Particularly obese and/or pregnant females desaturate more quickly. Issues with them is they have something against their diaphragm limiting it's movement, and for obese people, their airway is surrounded by adipose tissue (contributing to snoring and sleep apnea).

I recommend looking up Sakle's triangle, which now has a fourth dimension because of EGD gaining popularity. Maybe they'll starting calling it a square or rectangle.


----------



## NYMedic828

Anyone else find it more difficult to remember the silly mnemonics than to just remember the medical knowledge you need to succeed...


----------



## NomadicMedic

NYMedic828 said:


> Anyone else find it more difficult to remember the silly mnemonics than to just remember the medical knowledge you need to succeed...



Amen.


----------



## Aprz

I think it's whatever. There are things like the 12 cranial nerves I learned without mnemonics (I honestly cannot remember the mnemonic for their name and type), but there are other things where mnemonics help me like remembering the bones in your hand. I think mnemonics are great, but people have to remember they are only memory device and have limitations.


----------



## BASICallyEMT

EMS123 said:


> My Crofft... completely agree.
> 
> Vertebrae in Spine:
> Cervical – 7
> Thoracic-12
> Lumbar-5
> Sacrum-5
> Coccyx-4
> Can’t Those Lazy Students Count
> 
> About one of the few things I remember from A&P in high school, that and Gummy Bear dissections to recall Anatomical terms of location, etc.



Call the lawyer steve cox @ 7-12-5-5-4  0
Call - Cervical - 7
The - Thoracic - 12
Lawyer - Lumbar - 5
Steve - Sacrum -  5
Cox - Coccyx - 4


----------



## medichopeful

NYMedic828 said:


> Anyone else find it more difficult to remember the silly mnemonics than to just remember the medical knowledge you need to succeed...



Eh, they can be helpful.  Now, strictly memorizing all of the knowledge needed to be a good provider by only memorizing mnemonics would be ridiculous.  But they're a useful tool for many things!  For example those darn 13 cranial nerves!*

(*Or 12; without a mnemonic I can never remember :lol

Edit: didn't see that Aprz made a CN reference already.  Clearly starting out the new year well here!


----------



## Aprz

medichopeful said:


> Eh, they can be helpful.  Now, strictly memorizing all of the knowledge needed to be a good provider by only memorizing mnemonics would be ridiculous.  But they're a useful tool for many things!  For example those darn 13 cranial nerves!*
> 
> (*Or 12; without a mnemonic I can never remember :lol
> 
> Edit: didn't see that Aprz made a CN reference already.  Clearly starting out the new year well here!


Meh, other people already said some CN mnemonics. I was just saying that sometimes mnemonic are helpful, sometimes not e.g. I can't remember the mnemonic for CN, easier without the mnemonic in my opinion.


----------



## JMorin95

BASICallyEMT said:


> Call the lawyer steve cox @ 7-12-5-5-4  0
> Call - Cervical - 7
> The - Thoracic - 12
> Lawyer - Lumbar - 5
> Steve - Sacrum -  5
> Cox - Coccyx - 4



This is perfect!


----------



## NomadicMedic

I found the mnemonics helped when I was in paramedic school. However, now before I intubate someone, I'm looking for the clues that may predict a difficult intubation without having to rely on reciting LEMONS or BONES. The same with a history. New EMTs always try to gather a SAMPLE, while experienced providers have a focused Q and A to get the information they need.


----------



## JMorin95

n7lxi said:


> I found the mnemonics helped when I was in paramedic school. However, now before I intubate someone, I'm looking for the clues that may predict a difficult intubation without having to rely on reciting LEMONS or BONES. The same with a history. New EMTs always try to gather a SAMPLE, while experienced providers have a focused Q and A to get the information they need.



Mnemonics should only be used when you can't remember what you need to do or ask. Unfortunately many emt classes hammer the mnemonics into the students' heads.


----------



## NomadicMedic

JMorin95 said:


> Mnemonics should only be used when you can't remember what you need to do or ask.


----------



## NYMedic828

All i'm saying is its harder for me to remember some obnoxious 12 word sentence that realistically makes no sense than to just remember what the 12 words are and their function.


----------



## Aprz

What's BONES?


----------



## NomadicMedic

Another silly mnemonic to predict difficult BVM ventilation. 
Beard, obese, no teeth, elderly, snores. 
BONES.

When we complete an intubation packet here, we're required to fill out a LEMONS/BONES assessment on the patient. That's the only reason I remember it.


----------



## Outbac1

This brings back a lot of memories. Many I have seen before and many I have not. I seldom use mnemonics, I prefer to just remember why I want to do something and how to do it. Then I do a dry run in my head as I prep my equipment. 

 Here is one I didn't see here. It sometimes jumps up when you least want it to.

CRAFT

Can't 
Remenber
A
Friggin
Thing


----------



## mycrofft

I teach safety as they do at the local sheriff dept acadedmy: "Take 5 and stay alive". I write the number "5" on the top of the whiteboard and the rest of the day under it, so it is "above all". When I state it and repeat it I hold up my hand and waggle my fingers, and I say "This looks silly, and it is, but it will stick in your head". Throughout the class when approriate I raise and waggle my fingers, cock my head and say "What??!".

ARC doesn't use "Check-Call-Care" on the current video but I still teach it. 

"Chain of Survival" seems to stick ok, they pass the test. I also write it large on the board: BIG  word "EARLY", and in bullets next to it "recognition, call 911, CPR, AED, ALS" (although they don't use "ALS anymore, but it works anyway).
Oh, and "FAST" for CVA's at layperson level, although when I try to elicit those at the CPR-Pro class they almost always need it recapped. I re-enact and demostrate too, because they need all three barrels.


----------



## Backblast

Aprz said:


> Lead placements: White to the right, smoke over fire (, clouds over grass).Since I start school in 2 days, I'm unsure of the availability of 5 lead in the prehospital setting, but if you're got it or see it in a hospital based setting, I learned this as a nursing student many years ago:  Smoke over fire, snow over grass, and chocolate lies closest to the heart.


----------



## Aprz

Backblast said:


> Since I start school in 2 days, I'm unsure of the availability of 5 lead in the prehospital setting, but if you're got it or see it in a hospital based setting, I learned this as a nursing student many years ago:  Smoke over fire, snow over grass, and chocolate lies closest to the heart.


I like that one, lol.


----------



## CPRinProgress

PEARRL
pupils 
Equal 
And
Round
Reactive to
Light


----------



## eonefireemt3

I think my first year or so as an EMT, I relied heavily on mnemonics to get me through patient assessment. The problem is, usually it'll get you answers to questions, but unless your assessment skills are strong, the answers are meaningless. If you have an unresponsive patient, but not what else to check for, it can make a huge difference between a diabetic and a stroke.


----------



## CALEMT

*For traffic collisions - SPEED*

*S*ize of vehicle
*P*assenger compartment protrusion
*E*stimated speed
*E*xtrication
*D*amage to vehicle


----------



## Handsome Robb

CALEMT said:


> *S*ize of vehicle
> *P*assenger compartment protrusion
> *E*stimated speed
> *E*xtrication
> *D*amage to vehicle



That's a good one! Never heard that one. 

Not to nitpick but I think you're looking for intrusion rather than protrusion.


----------



## eonefireemt3

Here's one...
AEIOU TIPS:censored:– to assess causes of an altered level of consciousness mneumonic:Alcohol, Epilepsy, Insulin – high or low BSL, Overdose, Uraemia – (this has to do with poor renal function), Trauma, Infection,Psychosis,Stroke


----------



## CALEMT

Robb said:


> That's a good one! Never heard that one.
> 
> Not to nitpick but I think you're looking for intrusion rather than protrusion.



Whoops! dont know why I hit the p instead if the i ... You can also use it for penetrating injuries and motorcycle T/C's. 

Penetrating:                                       
*S*ize of object                                     
*P*roximity of object                              
*E*ntrence wound                                  
*E*xit wound                                         
*D*epth of wound   

Motorcycle T/C
*S*urface pt was found on
*P*osition pt was found
*E*xtra objects struck 
*E*quipment worn
*D*istance of fall/skid


----------



## MyshelMarie

*MONA*-(Heart Attack treatment)
*M*orphine
*O*2
*N*itroglycerin
*A*spirin


*BCAP BTLS* (when checking the mouth- BOLO)

*B*roken Teeth
*O*dors
*L*acerations
*O*bstructions


----------



## NomadicMedic

Don't forget NOAH. 

N- number of times this patient has previously called 911.

O- other complaints that develop once you call BS on their primary 911 complaint.

A-allergies to all of the pain medication you carry, "except for the one that starts with a D. I think it's Dilauah?"

H-how much stuff they have packed and ready to go. Suitcase, slippers, two packs of cigarettes, cell phone and winter coat.


----------



## CALEMT

DEmedic said:


> Don't forget NOAH.
> 
> N- number of times this patient has previously called 911.
> 
> O- other complaints that develop once you call BS on their primary 911 complaint.
> 
> A-allergies to all of the pain medication you carry, "except for the one that starts with a D. I think it's Dilauah?"
> 
> H-how much stuff they have packed and ready to go. Suitcase, slippers, two packs of cigarettes, cell phone and winter coat.



Haha that's pretty awesome!


----------



## NiteTimeNick

*LCES* arrangment and plan if something should compromise your safety.
Lookout
Communicate
Escape route
Safety zone

I dig the wildland mnemonic, used to be LACES including "awareness" I guess it found a new home in the 10&18.


----------



## avdrummerboy

PENMAN for scene size up anyone? 

PPE/ Environmental hazards/ Number of patients/ MOI or NOI/ Additional resources needed/ Need for extraction or c-spine precautions.

Don't forget the ABC's of EMS; Ambulate Before Carry (or Auto Bus Cab)

For quick med sum up HAM- History Allergies Meds

Of course the obvious ones. SAMPLE, OPQRST, CUPS


----------



## DesertMedic66

avdrummerboy said:


> PENMAN for scene size up anyone?
> 
> PPE/ Environmental hazards/ Number of patients/ MOI or NOI/ Additional resources needed/ Need for extraction or c-spine precautions.
> 
> Don't forget the ABC's of EMS; Ambulate Before Carry (or Auto Bus Cab)
> 
> For quick med sum up HAM- History Allergies Meds
> 
> Of course the obvious ones. SAMPLE, OPQRST, CUPS


CUPS?


----------



## avdrummerboy

Critical, unstable, potentially unstable, stable. I don't use it personally really, nor does anyone at this company, but it is around.


----------



## agah

*PMS*
Pulse
Motor/Movement
Sensation

*DRGERM *
Distentions
Rigidity
Guarding 
Eviscerations 
Rebound Tenderness
Masses


----------



## OhItzJimmy

*Here's a bunch of Acronyms...*

*CHECKING EXTREMITIES:*
Pulse
Motor/Movement
Circulation
Sensory/Sensation

*PT EYES:*
Pupils
Equal
And
Reactive to
Light

*VITAL SIGNS:*
Pulse
Respirations
Blood Pressure
Eyes
Level of Consciousness
Lung Sounds
Skin Signs

*ALTERED MENTAL STATUS (ALOC):*
Alcohol
Epilepsy
Insulin
Overdose
Underdose
Trauma
Infection
Pyshcosis
Stroke

*PHYSICAL EXAM:*
Deformities
Contusions
Abrasions
Punctures/Penetrations
Burns
Tenderness
Lacerations
Swelling
Instability
Crepitus

*PT RESPONSIVE LEVEL:*
Alert
Verbal
Painful
Unresponsive

*PT STATES IN PAIN:*
Onset
Provocation
Quality
Region/Radiate
Severity
Time

*PT HISTORY:*
Signs/Symptoms
Allergies
Medications
Pertinent Medical History
Last Oral Intake
Events Leading to Incident

*SCENE SIZEUP:*
Personal/Partner/Patient Safety
Environmental Hazards
Number of Patients
Specialized Equipment
MOI/NOI
Additional Resources
Need for Extrication or C-Spine

*TYPES OF SHOCK:*
Cardiogenic
Hypovolemic
Anaphylactic
Metabolic
Psychogenic
Septic
Respiratory
Neurogenic


----------



## yoshgoodman

*MISTT - Patient hand over*
M - Mechanism
I - Injury
S - sign and Symptoms
T - Treatment
T - Times

*HABITSCHAP - Possible causes of unconsciousness*
• H - HYPOVOLEMIA , Hypo / Hypertension
• A - ANAPHYLAXIS
• B - BRADYCARDIA / PNEA,BRAIN (CVA , TUMORS , éICP)
• I - INFECTION
• T - TEMPERATURE
• S - SUGAR ( HYPO , HYPER )
• C - CONVULSIONS
• H - HYPOXIA 
• A - ALCOHOL   / Drugs -   CNS
• P - POISONS  ;  TOXINS


----------



## CALEMT

Ok so I just learned a new mnemonic in anatomy and physiology. Its for the carpals:
*S*ome *L*overs *T*ry *P*ositions *T*hat *T*hey *C*ant *H*andle.
*
S*caphoid                   
*L*unate                       
*T*irquetral                   
*P*isiform                    
*T*rapezoid
*T*rapezium
*C*apitate
*H*amate


----------



## NomadicMedic

Or, to remember if cranial nerves are sensory, motor or both...

Some 
Say 
Marry 
Money, 
But 
My 
Brother 
Says 
Big 
Boobs 
Matter
Most


----------



## CALEMT

DEmedic said:


> Brother
> Says
> Big
> Boobs
> Matter
> Most



Well brother does know best


----------



## CALEMT

Well this aint really a mnemonic but it helps you remember the cranial nerves: 

God gave us 1 nose (olfactory) and 2 eyes to see with (optic). 3,4,and 6 make your eyes do tricks (oculomotor, trochlear, abducens). 5th cranial nerve is recalled by remembering 5 rhymes with tri (trigeminal). The 7th nerve can be visualized by a 7 (top on the forehead and the bottom going across your face). Think of number 8 fitting into your ear (vestibulocochlear). When you evaluate nerves 9 and 10 under your chin (glossopharyngeal, vagus) note that both these resemble the letter g and that checks into gag reflex. For 11 (accessory) visualize a 1 on both shoulders that should remain in place when you shrug your shoulders. Finally for 12 (hypoglossal) visualize a person sticking their tongue out from side to side saying the end.

Again not really a mnemonic but it helped me remember the cranial nerves. Also I should note that the nerves are lettered in roman numerals (I,II,III,IV,V etc.).


----------



## chaz90

I learned the cranial nerves with a far dirtier mnemonic...It helped me, so it's a shame I can't share it here! Realistically, I'm sure anyone who's taken college level anatomy has probably heard it at some point.


----------



## Tunamate

Yeap, something about a french virgin if i recall hahaha


----------



## TattooedNay

(Don't ban me) 

Oh - Olfactory
Oh - Optic
Oh - Oculomotor
Topless - Trochlear
Tiffany - Trigeminal
And - Abducens
Fat - Facial
Vicky - Vestibulocochlear
Got - Glossopharyngeal
Vaginitis - Vagus
And - Accessory
Herpes - Hypoglossal


----------



## Christopher Rideout

*DR. TRAMP-* The seven rights of drug administration

Right *Documentation*
Right *Route*
Right *Time *(Expiration and time to give)
Right to *Refuse*
Right *Amount*
Right *Medication*
Right *Patient
*
I've heard it tought as three rights, five rights, and seven rights, my class learned the seven rights and this is how we remembered it, not really in a good order but it works.


----------



## RedAirplane

When in doubt, FART. 

FALL back
AND
Re
THINK.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Or, when your ALS thinking cap is askew, just VOMIT. 

Vitals
oxygen
Monitor
IV 
Transport. 

Also known as "the easy way out" or "hey doc, I don't really know what's going on".


----------



## PCP Probie

medichopeful said:


> One of my favorites!





DEmedic said:


> Or, when your ALS thinking cap is askew, just VOMIT.
> 
> Vitals
> oxygen
> Monitor
> IV
> Transport.
> 
> Also known as "the easy way out" or "hey doc, I don't really know what's going on".





DEmedic said:


> Or, when your ALS thinking cap is askew, just VOMIT.
> 
> Vitals
> oxygen
> Monitor
> IV
> Transport.
> 
> Also known as "the easy way out" or "hey doc, I don't really know what's going on".


----------



## PCP Probie

the one we use for BVM is BOOTS
B-Bearded
O-Old
O-Obese
T-Toothless
S-Stiff lungs


----------



## Glider

Reassessment Mnemonic (especially helpful for rounds)

FAST HUGS IN BED Please

Fluid Therapy 
Analgesia 
Sedation, if intubated 
Thromboprophylaxis 

Head-Up Position (30 degrees) if intubated 
Ulcer Prophylaxis 
Glucose control 
Skin/Eye Care 

Indwelling Catheters-Where, how, sterile/non-sterile, checked for location?
 Nasogastric tube 

Bowel Care 
Environment (e.g. temperature control, appropriate surroundings in delirium) 
De-escalation What is the code status/should we be changing it? 

Psychosocial


----------



## Jane

Path of blood flow in the heart 

*T P M*y *A*ss

*T*ricuspid Valve
*P*ulmonary Artery and Vein
*M*itral Valve
*A*orta


----------



## Chad

For SA*M*PLE:

*S*treet 
*H*erbal
*O*ver the counter
*P*rescription


----------



## endocrinology

reasons for unconsciousness:
H -hemorrhagic shock 
A -anoxia
B -brain tumors
I -infection
T -temperature
S -sugar
C -convulsions
H -hypertension
A -alcohol 
P -poisoning


----------



## NUEMT

awesome book that is literally hot off the press.... awesome stuff.  

http://www.lulu.com/shop/steve-chri...cs-and-pearls/paperback/product-22585472.html


----------



## Specialized

DesertMedic66 said:


> I love that for the KED there are soo many different orders of putting it on. For instance my class and what I teach is:
> Boy My Tired Legs Have Cramps.
> Bottom, Middle, Top, Legs, Head, Chin.



I don't mean to quote a really old post but another great one is "My baby looks hot tonight". That one is always easy to remember!


----------



## Specialized

I know this isn't exactly a mnemonic, but what does LALS mean? I've never heard this term before.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Specialized said:


> I know this isn't exactly a mnemonic, but what does LALS mean? I've never heard this term before.


The only time I have heard that is the term Limited Advanced Life Support. All it means is an AEMT.


----------



## Specialized

DesertMedic66 said:


> The only time I have heard that is the term Limited Advanced Life Support. All it means is an AEMT.



Ahh okay, that makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## bakertaylor28

OPQRST isn't a good device to be in the habit of- P-QRS-T is a concept all of its own within ALS.


----------



## grapp

Remeber343 said:


> Here the one we were taught for KEDs:
> My Baby Looks Hot Tonight
> Middle Bottom Legs Head Top


BSI
Direct Inline Stablization
Direction Manual Stabilization
Assess CMS 
Apply an appropriately sized cerbical collar.
Secure Torso
Evaluate Torso Straps
Evaluate / Apply Head Pads 
Secure head to pads 
Backboard (verbalization in my class)
Reassess CMS


----------



## BigBadNate

*FUBAR*
****ed
Up
Beyond
All
Recognition 

*CYA*
Cover
Your
***


----------



## CALEMT

*HMFIC
*
Head
Mother
****er
In
Charge


----------



## NysEms2117

CALEMT said:


> *HMFIC
> *
> Head
> Mother
> ****er
> In
> Charge


i thought that had already been posted otherwise i would've lol


----------



## NysEms2117

*SEP*
Somebody 
Else's
Problem


----------



## NomadicMedic

BSC

BAT SHIZZ CRAZY


----------



## DesertMedic66

FBI

Federal Bureau of Investigation 

CIA

Central Intelligence Agency

DOJ

Department Of Justice


----------



## CALEMT

EMS
Emergency Medical Services

EMT
Emergency Medical Technician


----------



## NomadicMedic

EMS

Earn money sleeping
Every marriage suffers

EMT-B

Empty my trash, beotch. (Can only be used by disco patch wearing paragod)


----------



## Giant81

HPFM: Hokus Pokus F*****g Magic


----------



## Giant81

nevermind already used


----------



## MMohler

C
T
D 

Anyone?


----------



## DesertMedic66

MMohler said:


> C
> T
> D
> 
> Anyone?


Pretty sure that one has been said several times on the thread already..


----------



## MMohler

Damn, really thought I read through to make sure. I remember my dad telling me that one, too bad. Sorry!


----------



## marian

DesertMedic66 said:


> ...
> CIA
> 
> Central Intelligence Agency
> ...


Also:
Catholic, Irish, Alcoholic.


----------



## EMT9396

*PENMAN* used for scene size up
Personal Safety
Environmental Hazards
Number of Patients
Mechanism of Injury
Additional Resources
Need for Spinal Immobilization


----------



## Allie Tee

P. A. S. T. E. for SOB (short of breath) patients; can be used instead of or in addition to OPQRST. 

*Provoke:* Find out whether any external factor such as movement is making the situation better or worse.
*Associated Chest Pain:* This will elicit descriptions of the patient’s pain in and around chest area.
*Sputum production (color):* Is the patient coughing up sputum. Mucus-like sputum can be an indication of infection or any problem in respiratory system.
*Talking & Tiredness:* Is the patient talking with you? Is he/she feeling tired? If the patient is not talking or responding to your voice, perform CPR immediately.
*Exacerbation: *Ask if anything makes it better or worse, Check whether the condition of the patient is worsening with time.


----------



## bakertaylor28

When obtaining information- 
ACA (and NO, I don't mean the "Affordable Care Act") 
Ask
Confirm 
(Think and then) Act


----------



## wvemt27

mycrofft said:


> True acronyms and mnemonics have almost never worked for me. Just the way I'm wired.


I have this problem too. All the mneumonics we got just confused me.


----------



## Cole E PG

These are hilarious


----------



## NomadicMedic

marian said:


> Also:
> Catholic, Irish, Alcoholic.



Murphy’s Triad.


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike

This isn’t emt but it’s a good one for acls I was taught about bradycardia and tachycardia algorithms

USE SAM

U:unstable 
S: Symptomatic 
E: Electricity

S: Stable
A: Asymptomatic 
M: Medication


----------



## NomadicMedic

EmergencyMedicalSike said:


> This isn’t emt but it’s a good one for acls I was taught about bradycardia and tachycardia algorithms
> 
> USE SAM
> 
> U:unstable
> S: Symptomatic
> E: Electricity
> 
> S: Stable
> A: Asymptomatic
> M: Medication




If you have to remember a mnemonic for that...


----------



## EmergencyMedicalSike

NomadicMedic said:


> If you have to remember a mnemonic for that...


To be fair I’m just learning about acls pharm and ecg as a basic


----------



## TheEleventhHour

These are great!


----------



## medichopeful

Allie Tee said:


> P. A. S. T. E. for SOB (short of breath) patients; can be used instead of or in addition to OPQRST.
> 
> *Talking & Tiredness:* Is the patient talking with you? Is he/she feeling tired? If the patient is not talking or responding to your voice, perform CPR immediately.



Why are you performing CPR on someone who is simply not talking or responding to your voice?


----------



## marian

BigBadNate said:


> *FUBAR*
> ****ed
> Up
> Beyond
> All
> Recognition
> 
> *CYA*
> Cover
> Your
> ***



*KMAG YOYO*
Kiss my apples, guys. You're on your own.


----------



## CityEMT212

EMS123 said:


> *SAMPLE*
> Signs/ Symptoms
> Allergies
> Medications
> Pertinent Medical History
> Last intake
> Events leading up to …..
> 
> *SOAP*
> Subjective
> Objective
> Assessment
> Plan
> 
> *DCAP-BTLS*
> Deformities
> Contusions
> Abrasions
> Punctures
> Burns
> Tenderness
> Lacerations
> Swelling
> 
> *OPQRST*
> Onset
> Provoke
> Quality
> Region/Radiate
> Severity
> Time
> 
> *AVPU *
> Alert
> Voice (responds to)
> Pain (responds to)
> Unresponsive
> 
> There are a lot more out there lets see how many we can get.. ^_^




BERPS

Blood Pressure
Eyes
Respirations
Pulse
Skin (unremarkable)


----------



## Phillyrube

EMS123 said:


> *DCAP-BTLS*
> Deformities
> Contusions
> Abrasions
> Punctures
> Burns
> Tenderness
> Lacerations
> Swelling
> 
> *AVPU *
> Alert
> Voice (responds to)
> Pain (responds to)
> Unresponsive



I had been a medic for 13 years when I got hired on the cops.  So, I was tapped to teach a lot of EMS related classes for In service and basic academies.

We know how cops are, so I shortened DCAP/BTLS to DOTS:

Deformities
Open Wounds
Tenderness
Swelling

Works fine


----------



## medic2EMSdoc

*VINDICATES* - Mnemonic for differential diagnosis 
V - Vascular 
I -  Infection, Inflammation 
N - Neoplasms 
D - Drugs (toxins), Degenerative 
I -  Iatrogenic, Idiopathic 
C- Congenital/inherited/developmental 
A - Autoimmune, Allergy, Anatomic 
T - Trauma 
E - Endocrine/metabolic, Environment/work exposure 
S - Something else


----------



## cannonball88

SPINAL INNERVATION
C-3-4-5, Keep the Diaphram Alive
T-5-6-7, Raise the Arms Up to Heaven
S-2-3-4, Keep the Penis Off the Floor

BACKBOARDING
Neck, Navel, Nuts, Knees - Don't put straps on any of these.


----------



## Phillyrube

I was teaching police First Aid, being a cop and a medic.  In place of DCAP-BTLS, we used DOTS:

Deformities
Open wounds
Tenderness
Swelling

We were dealing with cops, heheheh.


----------



## Grunt

List of medical mnemonics - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						EMT Mnemonics and Medical Acronyms - EMT Training Base
					

Here are Common EMT Acronyms used by healthcare workers. Included are medical acronyms like AVPU, OPQRST, and DCAP BTLS. Want to know about SAMPLE...




					emttrainingbase.com
				






			https://quizlet.com/24531402/emt-b-mnemonics-flash-cards/
		










						Taking a SAMPLE History and OPQRST Pain Assessment - EMT Training Base
					

The SAMPLE history is used in emergency medicine as a patient assessment tool. SAMPLE is a mnemonic that's frequently used with a OPQRST pain assessment...




					emttrainingbase.com


----------



## ffemt8978

nd another bumped thread gets closed.


----------

